# Billing an office visit and a same day direct admit



## Stroyer1 (Sep 29, 2016)

Please help. If a provider sees a patient in the office and direct admits the patient to hospital on the same day (dictates H/P) we can not bill both the office visit and the admission correct?


----------



## michellepilcher (Sep 29, 2016)

Correct.  You would bill only the admission but can take into account work done in the office

https://www.aapc.com/blog/25933-office-em-inpatient-admission-one-code/


----------

